# New Guitarist/ Bass playing INTJ



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

f8alz28 said:


> Our family-friend hosted for thanksgiving, drum set belonged to his kid. So I started dicking around with the drums, got a decent beat going, but I'm drumming noob; so this dude walks in, "good rhythm, but you're doing it wrong. Try this." On the spot lessons in technique, patterns, and transitioning. I eventually handed the sticks over, and I stood up so he can have his throne. Played heavy, played jazzy, played some weird timing. You're right, totally something else. So no, not my teacher, but he was a great teacher for that one session. I can't be taught, and I can't read notes (tabs kinda, but not really); I just learn on my own. This guy jumped right in, told me what to do as I was doing it, then showed me how it's done. So get this, he told me he hasn't touched a full-on drum set since the 80s! :shocked: WTF! Said he has too many neighbors and not much space, although he said he still hand drums. His daughter started tearing up, nostalgia? He was awesome.
> 
> My stomp effects are actually BOSS (I said Roland because they are pretty much one company now). I have Octave OC-2 (brown), Super Feedbacker & Distortion DF-2 (orange, probably what you have), Super Phaser PH-2 (green), Chorus CE-2 (light blue), and Compression Sustainer CS-2 (blue); all from the 80s but in good condition. My Line 6 amp has built in effects, but I need to have them dialed in, I like stomping on the go. So what I do is dial in the amp's equalizer how I want it and then I use the red stomp box (power supply) to switch between pure amp and effects (which is typical). My tube amp is rusty, makes more noise than signal; hoping to restore it. Effects and tube were my dad's.
> 
> Why don't you like your crybaby? I was looking into getting one, what are some alternatives to Dunlop? I'm also considering the BOSS Metalzone.


That's awesome! Perhaps he can buy electric drums, they are not so annoying to neighbours as a real life drum kit. I would like to have a super phaser too. Is the Octave OC-2 an effect with which you get dual tones? Does your dad still play?
I don't like the Crybaby, because the wah-wah effect isn't very significant when I use it. I wanted a more distinctive sound. Doesn't help that I bought the cheapest one. Should have invested in a more expensive one.


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

Bash said:


> Every claimed INTJ is ISTJ until proven otherwise?


Proof: Tywin is my favourite GoT character .


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome.

I play the bass as well, though I'm not really good. I have a Line6 amp as well. I like it well enough, though I had it modified once so that I could use it as a monitor as well (it was designed so that if you plugged something into the output jack, it would cut out the speaker). Since then, it's been kind of flaky.

I always wanted to play the guitar, but every attempt at learning, I just couldn't get in to. The bass was different though, quite enjoyable and I don't have to worry about memorizing the finger positions for all the chords.


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

lightwing said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I play the bass as well, though I'm not really good. I have a Line6 amp as well. I like it well enough, though I had it modified once so that I could use it as a monitor as well (it was designed so that if you plugged something into the output jack, it would cut out the speaker). Since then, it's been kind of flaky.
> 
> I always wanted to play the guitar, but every attempt at learning, I just couldn't get in to. The bass was different though, quite enjoyable and I don't have to worry about memorizing the finger positions for all the chords.


Thanks for the welcome. I am fascinated by starting to play the guitar after playing bass. Because to me, it is the other way around. Would you like to play accoustic or electric guitar? If it's accoustic, I would suggest to try to grab some open chords in a simple song. After a couple of weeks of practicing, those chords will be in your hand memory, and you don't have to memorize them actively. As for electric guitar, the power chords (e.g. A5) at the top two (lowest) strings are very similar to bass notes. The only thing you have to add is your left ring finger, one string below and two frets of the right of the index finger. If you master this, you can play a lot of songs. The chords are named after the left index finger-notes.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Mithril said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I am fascinated by starting to play the guitar after playing bass. Because to me, it is the other way around. Would you like to play accoustic or electric guitar? If it's accoustic, I would suggest to try to grab some open chords in a simple song. After a couple of weeks of practicing, those chords will be in your hand memory, and you don't have to memorize them actively. As for electric guitar, the power chords (e.g. A5) at the top two (lowest) strings are very similar to bass notes. The only thing you have to add is your left ring finger, one string below and two frets of the right of the index finger. If you master this, you can play a lot of songs. The chords are named after the left index finger-notes.


I tried both. I have an electric at home (Washburn - I think it's this one) and I haven't given up on it totally. roud: Not just memorizing the chords, but also I get frustrated trying to get the strings just right. I know it's muscle memory and all, but sometimes I think maybe my fingers are just too big...lol.

My bass is a Peavy Millennium BXP 4 string...though I'd really like a 5 string some day.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

hi! playing an instrument is a beautiful thing


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

Serenade said:


> hi! playing an instrument is a beautiful thing


I couldn't agree more ! What do you play?


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

lightwing said:


> I tried both. I have an electric at home (Washburn - I think it's this one) and I haven't given up on it totally. roud: Not just memorizing the chords, but also I get frustrated trying to get the strings just right. I know it's muscle memory and all, but sometimes I think maybe my fingers are just too big...lol.
> 
> My bass is a Peavy Millennium BXP 4 string...though I'd really like a 5 string some day.


That is a nice bass! Active and I remember that an acquaintance has one of these as well. A good sound coming from that. Do you have any effects? I don't know a lot about bass effects, and usually I don't see bass players with them. But my friend from my former band had a nice distortion-like stomp effect to play "Hysteria" from Muse with, sounded great.
Nice looking Washburn too, a lot better than the Washburn I began playing on. I know what you mean, you want to get the sound of the strings to be just right. A friend of mine has especially large fingers, and he does not clip his finger nails too short because of that. He believes that shorter nails will lead to stubbier finger tops. 
What might help as well is changing the position of the part of the thumb you touch the guitar neck with somewhat to the front. This way, the rest of your fingers will stand more perpendicular on the fretboard, usually diminishing the surface of the fingers on the string a bit.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Mithril said:


> That is a nice bass! Active and I remember that an acquaintance has one of these as well. A good sound coming from that. Do you have any effects? I don't know a lot about bass effects, and usually I don't see bass players with them. But my friend from my former band had a nice distortion-like stomp effect to play "Hysteria" from Muse with, sounded great.
> Nice looking Washburn too, a lot better than the Washburn I began playing on. I know what you mean, you want to get the sound of the strings to be just right. A friend of mine has especially large fingers, and he does not clip his finger nails too short because of that. He believes that shorter nails will lead to stubbier fingers tops. What might help as well is changing the position of the part of the thumb you touch the guitar neck with somewhat to the front. This way, the rest of your fingers will stand more perpendicular on the fretboard, usually diminishing the surface of the fingers on the string a bit.


Thanks for the ideas!

I don't have any effects, beyond what's built in to my amp, but I honestly don't use them much. Have you checked out Rocksmith? I bought it for PS3 and it's probably the best $80 I spent in a while. In the Tone Designer section of the game, you can mess with all kinds of gear and placement to produce almost any kind of sound.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Mithril said:


> Sounds pretty modern. "we"? So I take it you're in a band too? Cool!.


By 'we' I mean my brother and I - we sorta had a band-ish thing going for some years but we never ended up doing anything other than jamming in the drummer's basement and recording a few home demos. Drummer stopped playing and we never played a gig. Never even had a name that stuck. So it's a two-person gig now, name still pending. What kind of things does your group do?


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

Miles06 said:


> By 'we' I mean my brother and I - we sorta had a band-ish thing going for some years but we never ended up doing anything other than jamming in the drummer's basement and recording a few home demos. Drummer stopped playing and we never played a gig. Never even had a name that stuck. So it's a two-person gig now, name still pending. What kind of things does your group do?


That sounds like a lot of fun! I wish I had a brother. Our coach has scheduled a performance in February, but I want to try to get another gig somewhere else. And in summer, we participate in a band competition.


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

lightwing said:


> Thanks for the ideas!
> 
> I don't have any effects, beyond what's built in to my amp, but I honestly don't use them much. Have you checked out Rocksmith? I bought it for PS3 and it's probably the best $80 I spent in a while. In the Tone Designer section of the game, you can mess with all kinds of gear and placement to produce almost any kind of sound.


 No prob ^^. That's a pretty decent amp. I just play bass on my Line6 guitar amplifyer, because I can't afford a real bass amp right now. I'm always happy to play at our repetition room, because there's a decent amp in there.
I think I will try to get Rocksmith then . I heard a guy talking about getting the Russian version, so that it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Mithril said:


> I couldn't agree more ! What do you play?


piano and violin. xD

Sounds so lame next to rock instruments like the guitar xDD


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mithril said:


> That's awesome! Perhaps he can buy electric drums, they are not so annoying to neighbours as a real life drum kit. I would like to have a super phaser too. Is the Octave OC-2 an effect with which you get dual tones? Does your dad still play?
> I don't like the Crybaby, because the wah-wah effect isn't very significant when I use it. I wanted a more distinctive sound. Doesn't help that I bought the cheapest one. Should have invested in a more expensive one.


I didn't think to bring up electric drums, he seemed like an acoustic/analog type of guy. But it's true, he can even use headphones (drumming on headphones is probably such an alien concept to him). Anyway, I don't think I'll be seeing this guy again until thanksgiving (if we were to spend it with the same people). But it was awesome meeting him and watching hem.

The OC-2 does give you more tones, but there isn't a delay in the actual tone and different tone. It sounds like one modified tone. It's supposed to be one or two octaves of a difference, but honestly it sounds more like a single synthesized tone. It's so easy to use, just dial it in. The only problems I have is when playing on the higher frets (especially with distortion or drive on the amp). When playing drop tuning I tend either have it off, or dial it in again.

My dad, unfortunately, passed away. Big loss. He was my best friend, music instructor, shooting buddy, barber, and go-to guy. I know some people grow up without a dad, other people die before either parent, but I didn't think I'd lose mine as early as I did.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

Serenade said:


> piano and violin. xD
> 
> Sounds so lame next to rock instruments like the guitar xDD


I did the violin. The point is NOT to be a rockstar, but to be a musician!

Here's some violin porn. She also uses BOSS pedals for the violin, totally metal, lol.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

f8alz28 said:


> I did the violin. The point is NOT to be a rockstar, but to be a musician!
> 
> Here's some violin porn. She also uses BOSS pedals for the violin, totally metal, lol.


Sounds too...electric and dupstep-ish/wubstep-ish/computery XD
I prefer these types of styles 









Not really into an electric violin unless it sounds like the second video lol


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

Serenade said:


> piano and violin. xD
> 
> Sounds so lame next to rock instruments like the guitar xDD


No, they aren't lame at all  IMO. Those are exactly the two instruments I would like to start learning one day. I will start practicing keyboard this weekend. What kind of songs do you play?


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

f8alz28 said:


> I did the violin. The point is NOT to be a rockstar, but to be a musician!
> 
> Here's some violin porn. She also uses BOSS pedals for the violin, totally metal, lol.


Awesome. Did you play songs like this too?


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

Serenade said:


> Sounds too...electric and dupstep-ish/wubstep-ish/computery XD
> I prefer these types of styles
> 
> 
> ...


I like the quick folk guitar solos of the first video, I like the sound effects in the second video. 2:15. For a second there, I thought that lady was stealing his money, XD.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mithril said:


> Awesome. Did you play songs like this too?


Haven't really played electric violin. Played more classical (that video is a modern rendition of Adagio for Stings. But, when I decide to open my violin case, I'll bet that I can play that, but nowhere as good as her.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Mithril said:


> No, they aren't lame at all  IMO. Those are exactly the two instruments I would like to start learning one day. I will start practicing keyboard this weekend. What kind of songs do you play?


classical. I'm currently learning these two, both by Beethoven who is my favourite composer! :kitteh: <3


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Mithril said:


> No, they aren't lame at all  IMO. Those are exactly the two instruments I would like to start learning one day. I will start practicing keyboard this weekend. What kind of songs do you play?


I'd like to play the harp, but then my music teacher told me a horror story where this girl's fingers started bleeding after plucking the strings too much.
So my next goal is to become a cellist! The cello's the best string instrument. Why'd I pick the violin? Dx


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Mithril said:


> 2:15. For a second there, I thought that lady was stealing his money, XD.


lol! That's what I thought too, I was like, "Yo! Don't take his money, lady!" and then I saw she was just rearranging it. I bet the dude would've stopped playing and yell at her if she did try to steal or maybe the guy in the vest would've tackled her XD


----------



## so1 (Nov 15, 2014)

hey im a guitarist intj too


----------



## Mithril (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice to meet you !


----------

